# Angel Eyes and Tear Stains



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

My almost brand new (15 wks) cream Havanese has red tear staining. I've tried Crystal Eyes, plain water etc., with little success.

I've been reading here about Angel Eyes. However, when I explored further and read the ingredients, I see that it has an antibiotic in it, tylosin, and when I checked that out, it seems it is often used by vets for "real" illnesses.

I am concerned about giving my young puppy an antibiotic - on the other hand, if I take her to the vet and pay for a visit, only to be given an antibiotic....well, I'll feel foolish to say the least.

Is it safe to give Angel Eyes to a 15 wk old puppy? How long do you have to give it for until it has the desired effect?

Thanks.

Louise


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Louise,
If you do a search on tear stains or angel eyes you will find lots of posts on this topic.

I have the same problem with Gracie and I used a daily facial wash (blueberry facial scrub). I have to do it every day...takes me 2 minutes, and it helps them a lot.

A lot of times puppies have them when they are teething and they go away as they get older. 

I have some angel eyes here, but I'm waiting to use it until after she is done teething...then we will see if I need to. Also, I have heard many say they used 1/2 the dose on the bottle, and didn't use it for more then 6 weeks and had good results. So I don't think it has to be full dose and for life!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I've read that Angel Eyes should not be used on puppies because if the adult teeth have not emerged it can turn them yellow. But I differ to those on the board who have used it without issue.

I'm trying it on Rico as his staining is bad, but I think I'll end up having the vet prescribe tetracycline for a 10 day course to get rid of it.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Louise, I give 1 tablespoon of organic yogurt everyday to Benji and Lizzie and it helps with tear staining. I use Trader Joe's Greek style full fat organic yogurt. However, I also have used yogurt of another local brand from an Indian grocery store. I had tried organic yogurt from other main stream grocery stores but they didn't work as well as these two. 

I hope it works for your furball as well. Good luck!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Louise,
Miley had real bad tear stains when she was a puppy. They've gotten better as she's gotten older, and I notice that if I crush a tums in her food everyday, they are almost non-existent. If I miss a day of tums, they will start to appear again. The vet said it changes the ph in their tears so they don't stain the fur.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I would wait on Angel Eyes after your puppy is done teething. I know yogurt works great, but my guy won't touch it, not even vanilla flavored one. What works like a miracle on him is fresh parsley. I take a tiny bit (I would start with 1/8 of tea spoon at each feeding) and chop it up really, really fine and add it to his food. If you worry about your puppy not eating it, just add it to some chicken that been put through a food processor or mix it with a small amount of dog or baby food. It doesn't work over night, but it works great.

I stopped using it once for 4 or 5 weeks and the tear stain came back, but once I restarted the parsley everything cleared up. The eyes, the hair around the mouth, everything. 

Spa Blueberry Vanilla Fashial Scrub is also great to help remove dirt and stains. Here's the link: http://www.spalavishyourpet.com/product.php?id=6

Good luck


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

Ellie is certainly teething - on absolutely everything....so maybe this will ease up as she gets a little older.

Louise


----------



## grandmarm (Sep 27, 2008)

we were told only to give our Molly bottle water and never use a plastic bowl.
It worked.


----------



## eurobichons (Jan 20, 2007)

*Angel Delight Paste*

I am a qualified animal therapist who treats animals at my clinic.

I make a natural cream that you apply at night and once dry brush off. Clears all stains within a few days

You can get it thru my distributor in the UK

Its the best UK selling product for tearstains.

www.bichonhotel.co.uk

SAFE even for shows,contains NO bleaching agents.


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

Your site doesn't list the ingredients?


----------



## eurobichons (Jan 20, 2007)

louise said:


> Your site doesn't list the ingredients?


They are on the bottle

and it comes with instructions.

Please contact my distributor for further information

Kim Harpur at www.BichonHotel.co.uk


----------



## hungover (Dec 24, 2008)

Err....... actually the bottle doesn't list the ingredients.

I use the Angels Delight powder that you add to the food. The lady at Bichon Hotel told me that the paste is normally used by people who show dogs that need the stains to be cleared up in a hurry, or who have dogs that would look silly if you trimmed the hair away whilst waiting for the Angels Delight powder to start working. 

I was too tight to use the paste- After just over a month my dogs were stain free using the powder in their food.

I did buy some paste on behalf of a neighbour, it got rid of the stains in about 10 days. I only recommended it to her as I trust the people that make the paste.

I love the powder- to the best of my knowledge it is the only product on the market and actually improves the health of your dog at the same time. And as I am a lazy git it suits me down to the ground- all I do is sprinkle it on their food every blue moon these days, just as a top up


----------



## hungover (Dec 24, 2008)

Just spoke to kim at bichon hotel. She has updated the Angels Delight paste info to include the ingredients.

Apparently the bottle will have the ingredients listed in due course- some kinda oversight.

here is the link that she sent me (she also says they have charity havanese cell phone charms!)

Angels Delight


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2008)

Before I got a prescription for tetracycline I would check with the vet about teeth staining. If my memory serves me correctly tetracycline can also stain the teeth.


----------



## hungover (Dec 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Before I got a prescription for tetracycline I would check with the vet about teeth staining. If my memory serves me correctly tetracycline can also stain the teeth.


my step son has two permanently stained teeth from the use of antibiotics (for tonsillitis) as a kid when the teeth were new.


----------

